# snake eye raptor x blizzard leos



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

i'm thinking of getting a blizzard to go with my snake eye raptor, probably for next season.
what will i get?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Normals het blizzard, albino, eclipse.

They may show enhanced yellow/orange colouring and/or aberrant patterning.


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

so then i would have to breed them back to each other to get one of non normal appearance?? sorry i dont get genetics


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

RAPTOR contains the gene for eclipse eyes so if you haven't already bought the blizzard, save up a bit more and buy a tremper albino blazing blizzard (pick a realy white one). put this with your RAPTOR and you'll get nice tremper albino babies het blizzard and eclipse, then breed these offspring together for a chance at producing blazing blizzard eclipses (diablo blancos)


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

boywonder said:


> RAPTOR contains the gene for eclipse eyes so if you haven't already bought the blizzard, save up a bit more and buy a tremper albino blazing blizzard (pick a realy white one). put this with your RAPTOR and you'll get nice tremper albino babies het blizzard and eclipse, then breed these offspring together for a chance at producing blazing blizzard eclipses (diablo blancos)


 
thanks i will look out for one of those


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

I wouldnt breed the babies back together i dont agree with inbreeding, just buy another leo to breed with or swop one of the hatchlings with another breeder.


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

Finch said:


> I wouldnt breed the babies back together i dont agree with inbreeding, just buy another leo to breed with or swop one of the hatchlings with another breeder.


oh ok i see, blumin genetics does my head in


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

there is no harm in breeding babies together, the parents will not be related, one being a blizzard and the other a RAPTOR so this would be the 1st gen inbreeding. leopard geckos are found in small colonies in the wild and are far more tolerant to inbreeding than humans are. its up to you at the end of the day but this is the method used to create every new morph, by back breeding to parents or siblings. it will more than likely have been done with both your geckos parents at least somewhere down the line. same as finches carrot headed tang leo was,


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

reeding back doesnt cause anyharm as said above i


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

boywonder said:


> there is no harm in breeding babies together, the parents will not be related, one being a blizzard and the other a RAPTOR so this would be the 1st gen inbreeding. leopard geckos are found in small colonies in the wild and are far more tolerant to inbreeding than humans are. its up to you at the end of the day but this is the method used to create every new morph, by back breeding to parents or siblings. it will more than likely have been done with both your geckos parents at least somewhere down the line. same as finches carrot headed tang leo was,


Its just something i dont agree in thats all you would find it wronge if it was two humans inbreeding so why is it not the same for reptiles.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Finch said:


> Its just something i dont agree in thats all you would find it wronge if it was two humans inbreeding so why is it not the same for reptiles.


in the wild where the leopard geckos are found, they are usually located in isolated areas and over a period of time all the geckos in an area become interbred, but with no ill effects as their genetics have evolved over time to cope with inbreeding.


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

boywonder said:


> in the wild where the leopard geckos are found, they are usually located in isolated areas and over a period of time all the geckos in an area become interbred, but with no ill effects as their genetics have evolved over time to cope with inbreeding.


understand what your saying  but i still dont agree with doing it, morally it's not right.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Finch said:


> understand what your saying  but i still dont agree with doing it, morally it's not right.


i understand your point of view but in lots of animal species it is something that has been done for thousands of years, a Yorkshire terrier was a wolf once and so was a st Burnard.
pups bred back to parents to enhance the desired traits, just like leos


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

boywonder said:


> i understand your point of view but in lots of animal species it is something that has been done for thousands of years, a Yorkshire terrier was a wolf once and so was a st Burnard.
> pups bred back to parents to enhance the desired traits, just like leos


alot of animals have been inbreed i agree, thats how we have most of the morphs we have to day and some without ill effects but i think its a genetics time bomb waiting to happen. i may not agree with it and think its immoral but each to their own. we have loads of morphs out now though, so why inbreed yer they do it to enhance the desired traits but its not hard to buy another morph these days to create stunning leos or whatever reptile/animal.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

one of my upcoming projects involves breeding two unrelated morphs together the same as i have advised diz to do, then the offspring from this pairing will be bred together to produce a component of my intended morph. this next generation will be bred to an unrelated male thats a different morph but het for the same traits so the offspring from this pairing would not be multi-generation inbred. but there will be inbreeding involved along with out-crossing


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'm not trying to start an argument by the way, just giving one side of the coin


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

boywonder said:


> i'm not trying to start an argument by the way, just giving one side of the coin


I no your not mate its just a little debate.  like i said i dont agree with it at all but respect other peoples choices. I personaly though could never consider doing it. to me its the same as two humans inbreeding which is immoral. I do understand why people do it and without doing it we wouldnt of had the morphs we have today though.


----------

